# Don't know what to do with rescue



## Natethegrate (Oct 21, 2015)

Recently we got a scottish terrier x dachshund (big body stubby little legs) his previous owners used a shelter because he would attack and kill animals on their farm and would escape anything they put him in. He is aggressive over toys and food will bite you. Another thing is he constantly nips my jack russell especially her ears, If she tries to come near me he will get stiff push and intimidate her away apart from this he is a affectionate and sweet dog would it be wrong to return him to the shelter?


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

How long ago did you get him?

If you've given him adequate time to settle and he's still causing trouble with your other dog, don't think it would be wrong to return him (as long as it's a no kill shelter). If he's clearly not interacting well with your other dog, inform the shelter that you think he would do better in a single dog home.


----------



## BKaymuttleycrew (Feb 2, 2015)

This sounds like a dog with some pretty severe resource guarding issues - he's guarding both toys & food from people (and the other dog, I will assume?) as well as guarding his human from the other dog. With that breed mix you're most likely going to be dealing with a pretty strong-willed little dog - and if he has already shown that he will "bite you" I'd suggest that you bring in a good, R+ trainer ASAP to help you outline a training/behavior modification plan, or return him to the shelter & explain **exactly** what he has been doing so they can make sure to place him in a home with experience in dealing with these things. It is never wrong to admit that a dog's behavior problems are beyond the scope of your knowledge or ability.


----------

